# G700 Tot// Nochmal oder G700s



## MPH_the_Legend (28. Mai 2013)

Hallo Leute,

Nach einem guten Jahr hat nun meine Logitech G700 den Geist aufgegeben.
Nun meine Frage soll ich nochmal zur G700 greifen oder doch zur neuen G700 s?
Mir gefällt die G700s vom design her sehr.
Vom Preis her will ich max 100 Euro ausgeben.

mfg


----------



## brennmeister0815 (28. Mai 2013)

Wenn's Design gefällig ist, dann greife zum Refresh-Modell. Technisch nehmen sie beide nichts.


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (28. Mai 2013)

Ja aber wo bestellen?


----------



## brennmeister0815 (28. Mai 2013)

Zum Bleistift bei Amazon. Wie so oft ohne extra Versandkosten und mit 1A-Support im Problemfall!


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (28. Mai 2013)

Ok danke
War aber gestern noch mit 5 Monaten Lieferzeit angegeben
Danke


Ok doch, Lieferung bis 9 August ^_


----------



## Soulsnap (28. Mai 2013)

wenn die nach einem Jahr den Arsc** hochreisst würd ich sie ja nich unbedingt nochmal kaufen oO


----------



## brennmeister0815 (28. Mai 2013)

MPH_the_Legend schrieb:


> ...doch, Lieferung bis 9 August ^_


 Diese Angaben sind _sehr _mit Vorsicht zu 'genießen'. In der Regel, ich bin Stammkunde bei Amazon, wird der bestellte Artikel innerhalb weniger Tage auf den Versandweg gebracht. Oftmals schneller als gedacht...


----------



## Dartwurst (28. Mai 2013)

Nach 1 Jahr schon im Hardwarehimmel und Du willst das Teil nochmal? Gibt es keine anderen Mäuse die Dir gefallen?


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (28. Mai 2013)

Naja eigentlich nicht. Sie ist von den Zusatztasten her für mich optimal für CoD und Bf3


----------



## Combi (28. Mai 2013)

schau dir mal die roccat kone xtd an,hab die selber und bin total begeistert.
und die microtaster sind der hammer,damit kannste mit einzelschusswaffen,fast schon autofeuer schiessen,so schnell kannste die klicken..


----------



## WinNuker84 (28. Mai 2013)

O.o schließe mich an!
Das Teil hat damals schon richtiges Geld gekostet und hat sich nun verabschiedet? 
Sorry aber dann wäre ich so enttäuscht dass ich sicher nicht nochmal die gleiche kaufen würde!
Btw: Nach einem Jahr hast du doch noch Garantie! Schonmal darüber nachgedacht? Oder hast du den Nager mutwillig zerstört?


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (28. Mai 2013)

Ok werde am Abend mal den Support kontaktieren.


----------



## masterofcars (19. Dezember 2013)

Lieferumfang:
    Gaming-Maus, Kabelloser Empfänger, Ladekabel, Verlängerungskabel für Empfänger, Bedienungsanleitung, 3 Jahre Herstellergarantie und technische Hotline 
Herstellergarantie:
    3 Jahre

Bei 3 Jahre Garantie würd ich nicht lang rummachen...


----------

